

Why Facebook apps are focused on fun, not utility - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2008/05/facebook-apps-w.html

======
humanlever
Social networks are first and foremost venues to interact with peers.

If I want to talk about an RFP with a client or an app. spec. with a
developer, I hit them up on email, Skype, etc.

That's not to say sites like Facebook don't have business value, just that to
be successful, applications should be relevant to the platform they're
distributed through.

If you want to build an app. for business use and expect adoption,
Salesforce.com is a much better prospect than Facebook. If you want to share
LOLcats, Facebook's where it's at.

------
njetx
It is an excellent article. However I don't really get the hoo-ha about most
Facebook apps being just for fun. I guess if you asked most of Facebook's
users why they use Facebook they would say to have fun and connect with
friends, not manage their schedule.

I guess that isn't good for Facebook's secret evil world domination strategy
(is that still a secret) but not an issue otherwise.

------
myoung8
very well-written and persuasive argument. the one thing i think a lot of
people are glossing over, though (i've seen this same chart many times in
various posts over the past few days) is that fun != useless. just think about
sites like addictinggames.com...

